# Portage Opens



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

does anyone know of any opens at portage on april 18?


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Call the park office. They should be able to tell you.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks ncraft


----------

